# 90 Gallon Planted Tank- One Month of Flooded Progress



## 87Asylums (Jan 20, 2015)

Hey Guys, just figured I'd post a photo of a tank that's still very much in progress. I've never planted anything this size, my largest planted tank being a 29 gallon in the past... 
90 gallon only currently housing 7 otocinclus, 2 bristlenose plecos, and approximately 20 chocolate shrimp, MTS and some nerite snails that seem to have found their way in. More fish on their way in soon! There are also a dozen silvertip tetras in the sump attached to this system.
This tank was a very stressful 6 months of dry start (initial plant shown in second photo) but the hairgrass grew in beautifully and all other plants rooted very well which made flooding it very very easy afterwards. 

No ferts, only dosing flourish excel at this point in time.


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

Looking good. How is that one piece of driftwood suspended like that?

I started dosing dry ferts and taking care of plants got way easier. Something to consider. The only difficult part is finding the right balance for your tank.


----------



## 87Asylums (Jan 20, 2015)

That's the part I'm more nervous about... never dosed dry ferts before and anything I read about it gets overwhelming lol 
I fashioned the piece of driftwood there with a home made hanger. It's really just draped over the back of the tank and held in one place with a zip tie. 
Sorry for the late reply!


----------

